# A fantasy world with alternative genders



## menurns (Jul 5, 2013)

Please do not mind grammatical errors.

Enea is a land located in the upper gefjun sea, it's holts and valleys are inhabitaded by okers,
tryfluns and daimons but underground tilberirs and buers lay.

Okers:  Okers are human-like creatures that live in a high order of society, they are gender changing
	and pansexuality is the norm.  They are born males but around 30 they transform into
	females.  Males focus on fun but work too while females do political work and most jobs.
	They have sex with the oppesite gender to reproduce and the female always keeps the baby.
	They seek to spend their love and time to a person that they like, and that is most often a 
	person who is the same gender.  So it's quite normal for 'old' males and 'young' females 
	to be in a relationship because the male soon changes into a female and they are on a likewise
	matureness.  There are quite a bit of subcultures who worship different things, you have the 
	puplic religion and then one can worship what ever he wants, secretly with others.

Tryfluns:  Are of another kin, orignated from another island in the east *?. They are dark and rough.  They 
	sailed from there to escape a very unfair king.  They are mostly farmers living in dreifibÃ½li, 
	their role model are nordic farmers.

	*? should they have a significant difference from okers, like horns etc.

Daimons:  Daimons are spirits mainly live in unspoiled nature though some seek Oker or Tryflun 
	settlement.  They vary from nyphms to little chubby magical men.  PÃºkar.  Some will
	breed to humanoids (okers and tryfluns) and their childern will inherit both of the parents 
	abilities.

Tilberis:  They are creatures that live on gall and stomach fluids *?, they are cylindrical with a head on
	each end of their body.  They jump on a clueless victim (with one head on your belly and the other on
	your back) that's roaming underground and suck their acidy fluids out.  Their main body is valueble 
	because of high fashion value (ohh, fashion).

	*? is that 'too' defined for a fantasy setting

Buers:  They are undefined 

Any suggestions/critisisim is well appreciated.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jul 5, 2013)

Pardon me, but I don't see where the alternative genders come in. The first species appears to have two sexes just like we do and you provide no information on the topic for the other species.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 5, 2013)

I like the names you're using. I get an icelandic vibe from them, which is cool.

The tilberis seem a bit weird to me. A cylinder with a head in each end is a really odd shape for any kind of more advanced being. Are they a sentient species or some kind of lower order predator?


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 5, 2013)

Jabrosky said:


> Pardon me, but I don't see where the alternative genders come in. The first species appears to have two sexes just like we do and you provide no information on the topic for the other species.


I read it as a mistype and think it's "alternating" genders [the change from male to female] and not alternative genders....


----------



## menurns (Jul 5, 2013)

Jabrosky: CupOfJoe is right, it was a mistype. Alternating genders would be the proper title.  I will provide additional information on the other species later; thanks for the note.

Svrtnsse: I'm icelandic so that's that.  Tilberis are from icelandic folklore where they steal milk. In this setting they are basiclly animal predators (picture, wiki).


----------



## Trick (Jul 5, 2013)

When you say the Tilberis have cyclindrical bodies with a head on either end, are you describing a two-headed snake? or something similar?


----------



## menurns (Jul 8, 2013)

Tilberis:  Are vicous little creatures that live underground, they eat small insects but they do
enjoy meat.  When encountering an animal it will jump around it's waist gripping it self firmly
with it's 2 mouths (they are sausage-shaped with head on each end).  They will then eat some meat
and then they go for the stomach fluids.  The stomach fluids will cause them to fall into ecstasy
for 1 hour.  They, like every non-humanoid in Enea, are born either sex and stay that until death.
They couple but aren't shy to eat their mate if hungry.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 8, 2013)

The tilberis would give me nightmares -shudder-


----------



## Ennokos (Jul 8, 2013)

What is the life expectancy for the okers? If it is anything like human or higher would it be a female dominant race (nothing wrong with that)? It gives interesting ideas and options to reverse the roles, having the males having a higher commodity for the sake of only having a "lifespan" for thirty years.

Oh, and are their warriors primarily one sex over the other, or both equally? It seems like there would be more risk to sending males out than females as it could lead to a generation gap quite easily.

I like the idea, and the tilberis sound awesome


----------



## menurns (Jul 9, 2013)

Ennokos said:


> What is the life expectancy for the okers? If it is anything like human or higher would it be a female dominant race (nothing wrong with that)? It gives interesting ideas and options to reverse the roles, having the males having a higher commodity for the sake of only having a "lifespan" for thirty years.
> 
> Oh, and are their warriors primarily one sex over the other, or both equally? It seems like there would be more risk to sending males out than females as it could lead to a generation gap quite easily.
> 
> I like the idea, and the tilberis sound awesome



Well, the average lifespan of an oker is 70 years, so there's a bit more of females in the society.

Male warriors are well paid because of their physical advantage over females, that can be a great help to people born into poor families, an opportunity to get out of the poverty. Most middle class families can afford to let their child stay at home, though.


----------

